# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Is it normal for a toad to think its frog?

## Mitchell

So Coconut still is trying to escape, but when she hops around, she does it like a frog. I've been watching her jump straight up similar to a frog. Is it possible that a frog could have mated with a toad? Its kinda cute, but at the same time kinda odd and is getting me a bit worried about her. 
Sent from my GT-S5830D using Tapatalk 2

----------

